# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  کار چی داری؟ ایزوگام در تهران؟ بسپارش به کارچی‌داری!

## karchidari.com

پاییز که می‌رسد و احتمال بارش باران بیشتر می‌شود، یکی از اتفاق‌هایی که در خانه و محل کار، زیاد با آن رو‌به‌رو می‌شویم، نشت آب و نم زدگی سقف و دیوارهاست. اولین پیامد آن، زشت شدن ظاهر ساختمان و داخل آن به‌خاطر ایجاد لک و رسوبی زرد است؛ اما اگر به‌سرعت چاره‌ای برای آن نیاندیشیم، در ادامه ممکن است حتی باعث ریزش سقف شود. یعنی علاوه بر تحمیل هزینه بالا برای بازسازی و نیز هزینه‌های بعدی همچون نقاشی و شست‌وشوی فرش آن هم در شرایط اقتصادی فعلی، ممکن است با خطرات جانی هم مواجه شویم.
خوشبختانه اما، امروزه پیشگیری از بروز این عارضه، دیگر دشوار نیست! کافی است بموقع برای عایق کاری ساختمان اقدام کنیم: با نصب ایزوگام یا ترمیم و تعمیر ایزوگام در زمان مناسب به‌وسیله نصاب‌های متخصص، می‌توان از بروز این مشکل جلوگیری کرد.

*عایق رطوبتی ایزوگام و برتری‌های آن*
ایزوگام پرمصرف‌ترین عایق رطوبتی در ایران است؛ چرا که در عین استحکام کافی، بسیار سبک هم هست. قابل انعطاف بودن ایزوگام نیز باعث شده تا بتوان آن را آسان و سریع، روی هر سطحی نصب کرد. ایزوگام در قیاس با انواع دیگر عایق، همچنان ارزان و بصرفه است. ایزوگام مرغوب با نصب اصولی، می‌تواند حداقل تا 15 سال دوام و ماندگاری داشته باشد.
کاربرد ایزوگام، جلوگیری از نفوذ رطوبت از پشت بام، روف گاردن، استخر، حمام و سرویس بهداشتی و نظایر آن است.


*«کار چی داری» متخصص خدمات ایزوگام و عایق بندی*
کیفیت عایق کاری با ایزوگام و ماندگاری آن، ارتباط مستقیم به میزان مهارت نصاب ایزوگام دارد. تشخیص آن‌که کدام نوع ایزوگام (از نظر ضخامت و برند) برای ساختمان شما مناسب‌تر است نیز امری است که به تخصص و تجربه نیاز دارد. همچنین این‌که ایزوگام بام قابل تعمیر است یا لازم است کل سطح از ابتدا عایق بندی و ایزوگام کامل نصب شود، منوط به توصیه کارشناس و نصاب ایزوگام است که بعد از مشاوره و بازدید مکان و البته متناسب با بودجه کارفرما مشخص می‌شود. خدمات بازدید و مشاوره تخصصی در کار‌چی‌داری رایگان است.
کار‌چی‌داری سامانه هوشمند سفارش آنلاین خدمات است که انواع خدمات عایق کاری و آب بندی با ایزوگام در تهران را با بالاترین کیفیت و مناسب‌ترین قیمت برایتان انجام می‌دهد. استفاده از بهترین برندهای ایزوگام دارای نشان استاندارد با بیمه 5 ساله وگارانتی ۱۰ ساله، اطمینان خاطر مصرف‌کنندگان را همراه خواهد داشت.


*تلفن مشاوره و سفارش: 09109107107*

----------

